# Why does she keep throwing it?!



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, I tried my ratties on carefresh, and it has done wonders for Asia's breathing.
The only problem is; Suki keeps throwing it out! And I mean literally piling it up at the side of the cage and either kicking it or (I have actually witnessed) throwing it piece by piece through the bars of the cage! :roll: 

As amusing as this is, it's a bit of a pain, I don't want to go back to the sawdust I had them on because of Asia's breathing (it wasn't terrible, but obviously no respiratory problems are exactly good) but it's becoming really annoying having to clear it up all the time. There is a solid barrier about an inch or two high around the bottom tray bit, I wonder whether to put up something to increase this height, but then I don't know where to start, what material to use etc!

Help! Please!  Any advice on a different bedding material to try or something to stop her throwing it out?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Depending on your cage you could make a guard out of coroplast. I made it for aspen for my Martin's cages. 

Black coroplast









And my original try in white


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

lilspaz what material did you use for that tube?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

PrincessPeep said:


> lilspaz what material did you use for that tube?


That is basically clear vent tubing. I was sent a long one along with the Martin's Playpen people bought for me 

But its probably cheaper to get the actual vent tubing...make sure to air it out outside, sinces its a vile strong smell


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

I just ordered a massive bag of megazorb bedding 
Looks a lot cheaper than Carefresh


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks like a BEASTY cage! What dimensions is it?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Phobie said:


> That looks like a BEASTY cage! What dimensions is it?


Both those cages are Martin's R-680's stacked on top so the dimensions for one cage are 48" high, 18" deep and 30" long.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay heres an extremely cheaper and easier solution... Lay down some fabrice flooring and get a small container for the litter box and litter train your rats. This will make them feel alot better...

This means no dust!

Easy cleaning!

Everyone's Happy!

I think your rat might not like beddings. So try my idea! =)


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Big bag of megazorb has arrived and I'm going to try to find some fleece and stuff to make lots of hammocks, so the girlies will be getting their cage all redecorated


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

kk i hope everything goes fine!


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

I hope so too...I suck at sewing! lol


----------

